# Audio Out for Surround Sound



## JDMek7 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have an older tube TV made by Symphonic, im tryin to get audio from the TV into my reciever so i can have surround sound from my cable instead of movies only. The TV has a digital output and the reciever obviously, which is newer, has a digital input, but i believe the ouput on the TV isnt working cuz there is no sound while hooked up. Maybe a solder came loose or something.... idk. Moving along i came up with maybe there is a box that will separate the sound from the cable TV cord with an output to go to the reciever but i havent found one. Now i do have a box that has an input only but i was wondering what options do i have here to try and get this accomplished? Should i check the solders in the TV? can i modify this box to output audio rather than input? Or is there some type of device that'll do this for me? Thanks for any help or ideas!!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you use a cable box or just run the line into the TV? Most boxes have audio outs of various types.


----------



## JDMek7 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just run the cable into the TV


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The TV may have digital out but it may not pass the encoded surround audio that comes with most modern digital cable shows. Go into the menus of the TV and see if there's a setting to turn on/off that function.


----------



## JDMek7 (Sep 22, 2009)

yea i tried that but there isnt an option, so you're saying that the actual i guess "jack" for the output on the TV doesnt support modern digital sound? Cuz my reciever is maybe 1 year old. Could it be likely that a solder is loose? Are you familiar with the box that you buy that you run RCA cables into from the DVD player then the cable coaxil in from your cable and out to your TV, set the channel on 3 and it plays your DVD player? I was thinking of a way to possibly convert it to output rather than input......


----------

